# who got that tweed



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

just wondering if anybody has pics of interior with dat tweed??????


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn aint nobody got any pics????


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

with tweed, but not with THAT tweed, or DAT tweed.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 14 2007, 02:29 PM~7477885
> *with tweed, but not with THAT tweed, or DAT tweed.
> *


   exactly homie


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

anybody???????


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I wanna see some too!


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

PICK UP A MINITRUCKIN MAG, EVERY MINI EVER BUILT HAS TWEED INTERIOR. PERSONALLY I DON'T LIKE THE WAY IT LOOKS IN LOWRIDERS, IMO LOOKS CHEAP :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Mar 15 2007, 07:35 AM~7482767
> *PICK UP A MINITRUCKIN MAG, EVERY MINI EVER BUILT HAS TWEED INTERIOR.  PERSONALLY I DON'T LIKE THE WAY IT LOOKS IN LOWRIDERS, IMO LOOKS CHEAP :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: never said I was gonna but it in da car :uh: :uh: Just want to see how it looks


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 15 2007, 11:17 AM~7482931
> *:uh:  :uh:  never said I was gonna but it in da car :uh:  :uh: Just want to see how it looks
> *


the car ... id even settle for tha , but not da.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 15 2007, 10:36 AM~7483819
> *the car ... id even settle for tha , but not da.
> *


 :uh: :uh: here we go with the bullshit. If you got pics then post them. And if not then fuck off :angry: :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 15 2007, 11:02 AM~7484021
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: sup margie :wave: :wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


where them tweeds at?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 15 2007, 11:08 AM~7484066
> *:biggrin:
> where them tweeds at?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: just wanted to see how it looks and all these bitch ass *****'s wanna do it talk shit :uh: :uh:


----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

light green is tweed


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 15 2007, 08:23 PM~7487468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 14 2007, 03:29 PM~7477885
> *with tweed, but not with THAT tweed, or DAT tweed.
> *


WHAT IS (THAT) TWEED THAT YOU ARE REFERRING TO? HAVE YOU SEEN THE BLACK CADDY WITH THE TWEED INTERIOR? IF NOT I CAN SHOW YOU.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 15 2007, 01:39 PM~7483842
> *:uh:  :uh:  here we go with the bullshit. If you got pics then post them. And if not then fuck off :angry:  :angry:
> *


ok i fucked off. Now what? :dunno:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 16 2007, 07:06 PM~7493596
> *ok i fucked off. Now what? :dunno:
> *


ok whaterver bro


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 17 2007, 04:53 AM~7495483
> *ok whaterver bro
> *



SO NOBODY GOT DAT TWEED HUH?????


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

mine


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 19 2007, 07:30 AM~7505593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 das gangsta. How much dat chit run you homeboy????


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

got any closer pics?? I have been looking thru interiors a lot lately and tweed is hard to come by.. i got a few pics ill post in a few


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 19 2007, 06:25 PM~7509058
> *got any closer pics?? I have been looking thru interiors a lot lately and tweed is hard to come by.. i got a few pics ill post in a few
> *


waiting... waiting... :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Interior shot of my riv....









The trunk shot...










With some adornment...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Here are a couple more


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 19 2007, 01:26 PM~7507678
> *:0  :0  das gangsta. How much dat chit run you homeboy????
> *


I got a good deal on itthrough a family friend :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Around $900 or so :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: This is how it used to look


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 20 2007, 04:01 PM~7516357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: damn that dont sound much of a hook up homie


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 20 2007, 04:30 PM~7516528
> *:uh:  :uh:  damn that dont sound much of a hook up homie
> *


Fuck it then I guess I didn't :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 20 2007, 04:57 PM~7516658
> *Fuck it then I guess I didn't :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I dont know homie. It looks tight though homie


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 20 2007, 07:30 PM~7516528
> *:uh:  :uh:  damn that dont sound much of a hook up homie
> *


for a simple one color cover .. no .. but he got several colors an mix of materials and buttons so yeah it was a hook up


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 20 2007, 02:09 AM~7512041
> *Interior shot of my riv....
> 
> 
> ...



he i got a poster of ur riv on my door .. 73 showdown from an old LRM? if thats the one then i got it ..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 20 2007, 01:09 AM~7512041
> *Interior shot of my riv....
> 
> 
> ...



that looks sweet. where did you get that color at? they dont have it here in san antonio.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 20 2007, 08:05 PM~7518146
> *that looks sweet. where did you get that color at? they dont have it here in san antonio.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 20 2007, 07:05 PM~7517599
> *he i got a poster of ur riv on my door .. 73 showdown from an old LRM? if thats the one then i got it ..
> *


Man that is cool as all hell to hear bro..that is a huge compliment. If you are ever in Az..hit me up and well go for a cruise.

Johnny


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 20 2007, 08:05 PM~7518146
> *that looks sweet. where did you get that color at? they dont have it here in san antonio.
> *


i got it here locally...I get that material fairly [email protected] 10.00 a yard. If you need a sample pm me your info and ill get one out to you


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 23 2007, 01:58 AM~7534742
> *Man that is cool as all hell to hear bro..that is a huge compliment. If you are ever in Az..hit me up and well go for a cruise.
> 
> Johnny
> *



yea sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

anybody else????


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

fuck it what about leather or vinal?????? What's better????


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 15 2007, 12:36 PM~7483819
> *the car ... id even settle for tha , but not da.
> *



DUH!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn this is one gangsta ass topic


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

still working on it


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

i judt got a quote on mt 2 tone leather / tweed upholstery... $2100 :0 i told them no thanks im ordring the DIY covers the best i can find


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

rivi looks dope!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

to da top


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

im going all tweed on my shit. thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 15 2007, 10:11 PM~7698870
> *im going all tweed on my shit.  thanks for the inspiration!
> *


Hell yeah. I don't know about doing the dash and shit like that, but that last pic looks like a clean and comfortable ass interior!


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

Here is couple of pics of my interior..... tweed and leather


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

Here is the inside of my other car....All tweed with little vinyl inserts


----------

